# Wie bringe ich meine Fische durch den Winter



## mr koi (28. Dez. 2010)

Wie bringe ich meine Fische durch den Winter???

in meinen teich leben:

Goldfische,Kois,Moderlischen,Shubunkins,Edelkrebse


----------



## robsig12 (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

Hallo,

was möchtest Du hören? Wieviel Grad Wassertemperatur, oder wieviel Futter, oder welche Abdeckung, Filter durchlaufen lassen, oder evtl.Teilwasserwechsel?

Der Winter ist ja gerade in vollem Gange. Jetzt sollte eigentlich Ruhe am Teich herschen.


----------



## koifischfan (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

Er hat gar keinen Filter. 

Mache mit einem Topf heißen Wasser ein Loch in das Eis und hänge einen Ausströmer etwa 20 cm tief rein. Mehr kannst du nicht machen.

Wie lange hast du einen Teich, daß du dir im tiefsten Winter darüber Gedanken machst? Ansonsten erfährst du mit der Suchfunktion Antworten auf alle deinen Fragen.


----------



## mr koi (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

keine so große technick sondern kleine Tipps


----------



## Wanderra (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

Hallo!

Ein Ausströmer ist nun wirklich keine große Technick, verbraucht wenig Strom,und Du bist damit auf der sicheren Seite.
Ich würde gern mal ein Paar Fotos von Deinem Teich sehen.
Kommst Du wirklich ganz ohne Filter aus? Das ist ja wie ein Sechser im Lotto!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

Den Tipp hast du 3 Beiträge höher erhalten.

Ansonsten gibt es noch diverse andere Möglichkeiten, für die es aber jetzt zu spät ist (Teichreinigung, Heizung, Abdeckung).

Wichtig ist das ein Gasaustausch möglich ist.


----------



## mr koi (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

nein nein nein 
nicht falsch verstehehen. Mein Teich war früher ein Fischkasten (ein Betonbecken Das in die Erde eingegraben
wurde wir haben den Teich einfach rumgebaut und haben Zwei große Löcher hineingebaut jetzt können die 
Fisch auch im teich schwimmen ) das wasser zirkuliert die ganze Zeit über und es ist immer frisches Quellwasser da


----------



## klaus e (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

mh, 
bin ja nicht so wirklich aktiv hier im Schreiben, dafür im Lesen.
Irgendwie kommen mir in der letzten Zeit einige Threads recht bizarr vor, z. B. dieser und auch der von Koi_Freund. Kaum realistisch nachvollziehbare Angaben im Profil, suchfunktions-resistent, auf vernünftig formulierte Antworten gleich die nächste unüberlegt gestellte Frage ... 
Nochmal mh, 
auch die Rechtschreibung kommt mir recht ähnlich vor ...
Und ein letztes Mal mh,
Was ist denn aus dem __ Barsch-Thread geworden, ich find ihn irgendwie nicht mehr aber der passte auch in dieses Bild.
Vielleicht endet der Spuk ja nach den Feiertagen - ich bin ja sowas von gespannt


----------



## robsig12 (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*



mr koi schrieb:


> nein nein nein
> nicht falsch verstehehen. Mein Teich war früher ein Fischkasten (ein Betonbecken Das in die Erde eingegraben
> wurde wir haben den Teich einfach rumgebaut und haben Zwei große Löcher hineingebaut jetzt können die
> Fisch auch im teich schwimmen ) das wasser zirkuliert die ganze Zeit über und es ist immer frisches Quellwasser da



Und was möchtest Du nun wissen, wenn Du keine geringste Technik haben möchtest?

Wie kalt ist eigentlih das Quellwasser?


----------



## Wanderra (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Dann bin ich ja, Gott sei Dank, nicht der einzige dem das merkwürdig vorkommt!
Vieleicht fehlt es uns nur an Vorstellungskraft, kann ja sein.
Deswegen frag ich ja auch immer nach Fotos, leider haben hier viele Forum Mitglieder
keine Alben angelegt. Schade!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Jens:cu


----------



## Annett (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

Hallo mr koi.

Um uns von Deiner Story und Deinem Anliegen zu überzeugen, wären ein paar Fotos nicht schlecht.
Ihr habt doch bestimmt ab und an mal den (Um)Bau oder auch so den Teich mit einer Kamera festgehalten?!

Sei uns nicht böse, aber es tauchen hier immer mal wieder Trolle auf, bei denen nicht ein Wort Ihrer Geschichte wahr ist. 
Dafür ist uns unsere Zeit zu schade... auch im Winter. 

@all

Man sollte allerdings auch damit rechnen, dass das Gegenüber noch etwas jünger ist und sich deshalb nicht ganz so gut auszudrücken weiß... 
Es gibt bisher keine Altersbeschränkungen für unser Forum.


----------



## mr koi (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

Ich stell bald auch ein paar Fotos rein
ich habe nämlich  eine Unterwasserkamera
ach und wegen der Wasertemeratur :  im Sommer:ca.24grad
                                                   im Winter:ca.4-5grad
aber das ist gut denn meine 3Edelkrebse wollen es etwas kühler


----------



## koifischfan (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

Du willst die Fische stören? Und dann noch mit Blitz? 

Fotografieren von oben reicht meistens. Ob mit Schnee etwas zu erkennen ist?


----------



## mr koi (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

Ich habe vom Somer noch jede menge Fotos gespeichert und auserdem hat meine Kamera kein Blitzlicht


----------



## Wanderra (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

Ich bin echt neugierig, wie das hier weiter geht!
Wenn das mal keine Seifenblase ist!

Jens


----------



## koifischfan (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

Na dann her mit den Bildern.


----------



## newbee (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*



mr koi schrieb:


> hat meine Kamera kein Blitzlicht


----------



## robsig12 (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

Jepp, 

ich würde gerne aktuelle Unterwasserbilder sehen. Mich interessieren die 3 Edelkrebse sehr, vielleicht bekommst Du die ja vor die Linse.

Bitte bitte.


----------



## mr koi (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

Hallo,
tut mir leid robsig 12 ,aber ich hab keine Fotos von den Krebsen ,weil ich sie erst im Herbst bekommen habe
und weil sie sich den ganzen tag über verstecken.Aber vieleicht im Sommer versprochen

PS:die Fotos stellich morgen erst ein .Ich schaffs heute nichtmer


----------



## Wanderra (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

Schach matt !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr koi (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

hallo


----------



## mr koi (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

Hallo,
Bild Nummer 1und 2 sind Sarah und Schwimmi
bild Nummer 3 ist das Krebshaus


----------



## mr koi (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

oh,entschultigung
meine Bildbeschreibung gehört zu beitragvon 10:50


----------



## mr koi (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

@wanderra: nur mal kurz eine erklärung zu mr koi: mr koi ist mein 10-jähriger sohn, der sich seit ca 1 jahr intensiv mit dem thema teich beschäftigt hat. er hat die pläne und alles für den bau vorbereitet. ungelogen: nach seinen plänen hab ich alles gestaltet und gemacht (kapillarsperre etc...). ich finde es schade, wenn in so einem forum vorschnell über einträge und rechtschreibfehler geschrieben wird. wenn so junge mitglieder natürlich nicht erwünscht sind, muss uns das mitgeteilt werden. ich jedenfalls bin verdammt stolz auf mr koi, denn der teich ist wirklich toll geworden und ein schmuckstück hier am ort.

schach matt
vater von mr koi und schachfan...


----------



## Digicat (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

Servus "mr koi" & Vater von mr koi

Herzlich willkommen 

Hier ist jeder erwünscht 

@ Vater: kannst auch auf deinen 10jährigen stolz sein 

Wünsche einen guten Rutsch


----------



## koifischfan (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

Moin moin mr koi,

das Wasser sieht ja gut aus.
Habt ihr vielleicht noch Fotos, auf denen der See ganz zu sehen ist? Habt ihr in mehrere Zonen unterteilt? Tief, flach. Zur Not geht auch eine Skizze.


----------



## Wanderra (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

Hallo Vater von Mr.Koi

Zuerst mal möchte ích mich in aller Form bei Ihrem Sohn entschuldigen, aber woher sollte ich wissen das es sich um ein 10jähriges Kind handelt?
In seinem Profil steht keine Altersangabe! Auf Grund seiner merkwürdigen Fragen, bin ich davon ausgegangen das hier ein Witzbold am Werke ist!
Natürlich ist auch er, hier herzlich willkommen. Ich hoffe Sie können meine Reaktion jetzt verstehen!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Hexe_Mol (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*



auch von mir ein :willkommen an mr. koi und papa koi. 



Digicat schrieb:


> @ Vater: kannst auch auf deinen 10jährigen stolz sein




dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! 
toll, wenn ein so junger teichfreund eine so komplexe planung, umsetzung usw... schafft, da könnte sich manch erwachsener teichler einige scheiben abschneiden! 

@junior-koi: Ich freu mich schon auf fotos deine krebes im frühjahr! 
habt ihr evtl auch fotos vom gesamten teich, oder vom teichbau? wir sind hier nämlich akut fotosüchtig


----------



## Nikolai (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

Hi mr koi und Vater, ein Vorname von euch wäre netter,

ich finde es immer wieder toll, wenn sich junge Menschen für eine Sache begeistern können, und sie sollten hier im Forum unbedingt ihre Aufnahme finden.
Leider kann man nicht immer unterscheiden, wer hinter den Fragestellern steckt. Es gibt halt auch User, die zur Belustigung dumme fragen stellen. Hier im Forum wird bereitwillig und gern geholfen, sofern eine Ernsthaftigkeit zu erkennen ist. 
Oft habe ich mich auch schon gefragt, wie alt der User wohl sein mag. Eine Veröffentlichung im persönlichen Profil wäre dabei hilfreich.
Nun zu eurer Frage. Wenn der Teich über einen Quellwasserdurchfluß verfügt, sollte der Gasaustausch völlig ausreichend sein. Zur Sicherheit solltet ihr die Wassertemperatur messen. Es ist nicht auszuschließen, daß diese unter die 4 Grad, die gewöhnlich am Grund von tiefen Teichen herscht, fällt. Dann wird es für einige Fische ungemütlich. Ob es ihnen schadet weiß ich aber nicht.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## mr koi (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

Vielen dank für die netten Antworten ,
Mein richtiger Name ist leon ich hab kein Bild von oben aber ich werde gleich eins machen
wenn nicht mach ich eine Skitze.


----------



## robsig12 (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: wie bringe ich meine fische durch den winter*

Das bringt nun natürlich einiges Licht ins dunkle...

Gut dass Dein Vater hierzu ein paar Zeilen geschrieben hat.

Auf den Bildern sieht dein Teich nicht sehr gross aus. Wie sind den ungefähr die Länge x Breite x Tiefe davon?

Wenn Du Koi halten möchtest, musst Du und auch Deine Eltern sich bald darüber Gedanken machen, dass es schon ein wenig Geld kostet, da ohne Technik das Unterfangen bald nicht mehr funktionieren wird. Solche Fische können bis 80 cm oder mehr werden (meist wird die Länge aber nicht erreicht!) und da benötigen diese Fische gutes Futter, und eine geeignete Filterung. Auch sieht die Bepflanzung in Deinem Teich noch gut aus, dies wird sich mit den Koi aber wahrscheinlich bald ändern, und dann gehen die Probleme mit Sauerstoffwerten usw. los. 
Kurzum es ist schön wenn sich ein Jugendlicher mit 10 Jahren schon so sehr mit dem Hobby beschäftigt, und auch noch die Eltern dazu hat, die das ganze unterstützen.

Liess weiter hier im Forum, und schau Dir auch mal die Bastelabteilung hier an, da gibt es gute Ideen, die gar nicht so viel Geld kosten, aber auch funktionieren.

Wenn dabei Fragen entstehen, stelle sie einfach.


----------



## mr koi (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Wie bringe ich meine Fische durch den Winter*

Mein Teich ist ca.8m lang
                     ca.7m breit
                      ca.130cm tief
über die Koi haben wir uns schon ein wenig Gedancken gemacht

F:Kann ich in meinen Teich 3 Koi halten?


----------



## koifischfan (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Wie bringe ich meine Fische durch den Winter*

Aber klar doch, ich sehe von der Teichgröße her absolut keine Probleme auf dich zukommen.


----------



## mr koi (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Wie bringe ich meine Fische durch den Winter*

hi,
das ist mal ein bild aus der endphase des baues. wir haben eine tiefwasser-, flachwasser- und sumpfzone. hinzu kommt die verbindung in den fischkasten.


----------



## koifischfan (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Wie bringe ich meine Fische durch den Winter*

 Das sieht aber klein aus. Man sieht die ja Falten am Boden. Da passen 30Tsd Liter rein?
Wie ist deine mittlere Tiefe?


----------



## robsig12 (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Wie bringe ich meine Fische durch den Winter*

Ja Du kannst da 3 Koi halten. Mehr würde ich aber erst mal nicht empfehlen. 

Frage warum habt ihr das Betonteil nicht gleich mit weg gemacht? Stört ein wenig die Optik.

wie 30 tausend Liter sieht es mir auch nicht aus. Denke 10 tausend Liter wären realistischer.


----------



## mr koi (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Wie bringe ich meine Fische durch den Winter*

das Foto hab ich vom 1.stock aus gemacht .Dise bilder hab ich vom Boden aus gemacht


----------



## robsig12 (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Wie bringe ich meine Fische durch den Winter*

Man sieht auf den Bildern schön, wie das etwas wärmere Quellwasser einläuft. Wenn es permanent durchläuft, und die Wasserwerte von der Quelle passen, brauchst Du Dir über einen Filter noch nicht so schnell Gedanken machen. Aber vorsicht, die Wasserwerte können auch sehr belastet sein.
Vielleicht mal eine Probe im Frühjahr zum Teichhändler bringen, der kann das untersuchen.


----------



## Christine (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Wie bringe ich meine Fische durch den Winter*

Hi,

und vielleicht solltest Du Dir mal den Teich von Andy (CoolNiro) anschauen, der wird permanent durch Grundwasser gespeist. Ist vielleicht ganz interessant für Dich.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19754


----------



## mr koi (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Wie bringe ich meine Fische durch den Winter*

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Fugo (30. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wie bringe ich meine Fische durch den Winter*

Je nach Anzahl der Fische 500-2000 Liter Becken in den Keller, Teichdruckfilter anschließen 
Energiesparbeleuchtung (6400-6700 K), fertig. 

Kein Substrat, keine Einrichtung, nur die Fische - Feddisch.


----------

